# Pseudotropheus crabro



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi all,

Anyone keep Pseudotropheus crabro ?
How large did yours get to ?
How did they get along with other Malawi Mbuna ?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=845


----------

